# Wain, wain go away, wittle Claire wants to play



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Claire needed a raincoat to round out her wardrobe!! LOL This one came from Bloomingtails.Polka Dot & Daisy Dog Raincoat

Marj made a bow that coordinates perfectly with it. There are daisies on the back but none of my pictures showed them. 

(Excuse the bad hair ... major static that day)









Here's a vendor pic of the whole coat with the daisies showing. (The coat's color on the site is more yellow than in real life.)


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Sher - Claire looks gorgeous in her raincoat and bow. :wub::wub: Her coat is to die for...what a beauty. Thanks for cheering me up today. Don't worry Claire, even if there's rain, you're like a ray of :Sunny Smile:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

OMG, could Claire look any cuter!!!!! :wub2: I would want it to rain so i could see Claire in her adorable raincoat. That girl just gets more beautiful with every new picture. If you ever get tired of her you can send her my way, but i can't promise that you'll get her back. :wub:


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

That is the cutest picture of a beautiful girl and her wardrobe's newest addition!!!!!


----------



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

:wub:  Sher SO SO cute.. I wanted to give your precious Claire hug and kiss.. :smootch: She is so pretty with her white white coat, no tear staining and wow black pigment.. and to have a mommy that completes her wardrobe!! She is living the good life!! :aktion033:


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Claire is gorgeous! Love the raincoat and bow!


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

OMG!! She's so gorgeous - I can't stand it!!! She looks so cute in her yellow raincoat.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

So so cute :wub: such a little lady  love the coat too.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

wow she is stunning , beautiful hair !! soo white , her eyes , her nose , perfect and that color raincoat on her well she just looks stunning !!!!!!! !


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Claire looks beautiful in her new wain coat!:wub: And she has a very cute bow. A Maltese cannot have too many bows.:HistericalSmiley: We got wain, too- but it sure is better than another winter storm, wight?! Thanks for sharing your pics with us.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Claire looks adorable in her new raincoat. Will she keep the hood up? Cassie's raincoat helps, but she still manages to get wet. Bogie could care less about the rain, but since he is in a short cut, he's pretty much wash and dry. Claire really is getting prettier everyday.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Claire can come play with me any time, rain or shine, but I won't promise to give her back!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Sher, Claire is perfect!!! Love her coat and love her little raincoat!!! Darling combination!!! She is just beautiful~~~:wub:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Oh my gosh, Sher......your Claire is gorgeous!!!!!!! :wub: Her coat is go die for.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

I :wub: her!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Claire -- if I had that adorable raincoat, I would want it to rain every day so that I could wear it. You look so cute in your daisy bow and daisy raincoat.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

I know 3 little fluffs that would love to join you for a play date in the rain! Which of course would include playing in some puddles. :HistericalSmiley:

Sher she is just stunning!!


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Claire - you loo perfect as always! I love the bow as it reminds me of spring!


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

Claire is beautiful!! the bright yellow raincoat with daisies on them, and the matching bow, just makes me so happy~~


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

Adorable, I love the raincoat, bow and pup.


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

lol!! WOW!!! that is the cutest model and the cutest rain coat!!! Seeing her in that outfit, I wouldnt mind the rain!!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh Sher she looks adorable!!!! Love the coat and Love her!!!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Oh my! Claire looks simply adorable in her lovely and cheerful raincoat! And, Marji made the perfect bow to match Claire's raincoat. :wub::wub:

Claire, sweetie ... you are like sunshine on a rainy day in your new raincoat. :Sunny Smile: I love the daisies on your new coat ... so, so pretty. :wub::wub:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

looks super awesome on stylish, Claire :wub: hey now maybe you can play in da rain, cutie pie :wub:

awesome shots, Sher

hugs
Kat


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Absolutely stunning!!!
xoxoxoo


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

She is just gorgeous and that rain coat is just darling:wub:


----------



## bloomingtails (Aug 24, 2010)

Claire Looks Gorgeous and she certainly knows how to model for the camera!!

Thanks for sharing the pictures!


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Wow!! Stunning!! Love her and the raincoat!!


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Way cute!! Claire and I both wish the rain away and Spring to spring.B)


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Claire looks breathtakingly beautiful in her new spring jacket! How perfect for rainy days! I love the color & daisies on it, and the fact that it has velcro around the sleeves is going to really be nice I'm sure. I love it!


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Claire is absolutely gorgeous Sher! She looks so pretty in her new raincoat. I love the color on her. Marj came through as always with the perfect bow to match. I could look at those pictures all day! What are you talking about "excuse the bad hair" ? She looks gorgeous!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Claire couldn't possibly have a bad hair day! She looks fab in her raincoat. Makes me wish for rain. The bow matches perfectly!


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

I love that little raincoat, it is perfect for such a beautiful girl.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Thanks so much for your nice comments about my little girl. We both appreciate it so much!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Well I have to say "Let it Rain!" With a coat that pretty and Claire looking so beautiful in it I hope you have a rainy week so Claire can keep sporting her new ensemble!

She looks precious Sher!!


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

OMgoodness what a doll baby!! She is beautiful and I love her rain coat!


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

so cute, love the coat and bow too!!


----------



## SugarBob62 (Nov 9, 2009)

OMG that is the cutest thing ever!!!!! That would be awesome on a calender for April "April Showers"


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Those have to be some of the cutest pictures I've ever seen!! Claire looks absolutely beautiful!! :wub:


----------

